

How One Site Dealt With SQL Injection Attack - blackvine
http://fergdawg.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-one-site-dealt-with-sql-injection.html
Ellen Messmer writes on NetworkWorld: The massive wave of SQL injection attacks that started striking Microsoft-based Web sites around the world more than a week ago claimed as one of its victims Autoweb, a U.K.-based advertising and marketing site. …
======
fish
NO BLOG SPAM, please. Directly link to the article:
<http://www.networkworld.com/news/2008/050108-autoweb.html>

